# 15 Gallon Tank fish Suggestions



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,
I'm planning a 15 gallon planted tank and am trying to decide on the fish. Any fish recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your suggestions.

fisfan


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, what kind of fish do you like? And what kinds of plants do you want? There are a lot of possibilities!

I have a few small (10-20g) planted tanks that go something like this:
-dwarf pufferfish: 3 puffers, lots of plants and rockwork, and plent of snails for the to eat all day long.
-tetras & corys: small schools of candinal and rummynise tetras and a 7-piece school of panda corys. Lots of plants and some cherry shrimp 
-rasboras & corys: a school of scissortail rasboras, a school of pygmy corys, lots of plants, and a couple biiig snails. 

You can go a lot with a 15g tank.


----------



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> Well, what kind of fish do you like? And what kinds of plants do you want? There are a lot of possibilities!
> 
> I have a few small (10-20g) planted tanks that go something like this:
> -dwarf pufferfish: 3 puffers, lots of plants and rockwork, and plent of snails for the to eat all day long.
> ...


Thanks for the ideas. Do you keep your dwarf pufferfish isolated in their own tank or can other fish be housed safely in the same tank?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

They lived with some otocinclus catfish for a few years and I didn't have any problems there. From what I've read about them, dwarf puffers nip at the fins of just about anything that swims in the water column, so sedentary bottom dwellers have a better chance of making it. My puffers live by themselves now though and seem to be doing really well


----------

